# Diabetics feet! Who needs feet anyway...



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2012)

:roll: All you diabetics out there - look after your bl00dy feet! ...............yesterday morning, my wonderful consultant asked me if I knew what I would be doing lunchtime today.................I said "having my toe removed?" and he said "got it in one".
Not pleasant, but neccessary.
I only went to the doctor in the first place to placate swmbo, and this is after the ensuing angioplasty and four months of wound dressings.
Phil.


I'm wondering if they'll let me take it home with me!


----------



## Goulss (31 Jul 2012)

Sorry to hear that, as a fellow follower of the cult of Diabetes can I ask whether you had damaged it or is it just nerve damage?

Hope it goes ok.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Jul 2012)

I just knocked it and skinned the knuckle!


----------



## Goulss (31 Jul 2012)

phil.p":1ep9vciv said:


> I just knocked it and skinned the knuckle!



I think I had better put the sandals in the bin then.


----------



## bugbear (31 Jul 2012)

phil.p":14hdyz2t said:


> :roll: All you diabetics out there - look after your bl00dy feet! ...............yesterday morning, my wonderful consultant asked me if I knew what I would be doing lunchtime today.................I said "having my toe removed?" and he said "got it in one".
> Not pleasant, but neccessary.
> I only went to the doctor in the first place to placate swmbo, and this is after the ensuing angioplasty and four months of wound dressings.
> Phil.
> ...



QI watchers will know about this:

http://www.sourtoecocktailclub.com/rip.html

BugBear


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Aug 2012)

No, I did ask - they wouldn't let me bring it home!


----------



## mailee (2 Aug 2012)

phil.p":3nzo341y said:


> No, I did ask - they wouldn't let me bring it home!


Why not? after all it is your property isn't it? Sorry to hear the news though.


----------



## Kalimna (2 Aug 2012)

Unfortnately you are no longer allowed to take any body parts away with you that have been removed (except placentas for some reason). Apparently it is all to do with risk of infection and fairly stringent guidelines that hospitals adhere to with regards to disposal/decontamination of body bits. A toe, a gallstone, a tooth - once personal trophies of the surgical art, now incinerator fodder.

Seriously, diabetes is a belter of an illness for mucking up your body, particularly when added to smoking. I hope the op went/goes ok for you and both you and your feet make a good recovery.

Adam


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Aug 2012)

I just had to look at the post - I'd forgotten the date. I've just been told they need to excavate another piece of bone from my foot on friday. 
Being diabetic is a pineapple!


----------



## Grahamshed (29 Aug 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Both my sons are diabetic but theirs seems to be bothering the other end more than the feet ( bursting blood vessels in their eyes )


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Sep 2012)

Tues. 11th sept - another toe, another piece of foot. It's relentless.


----------



## brianhabby (16 Sep 2012)

Sorry to hear of your troubles Phil, you are right to post the warning to others. I have my feet checked annually as part of my diabetes care and so far everything has been okay. However, I have a friend who had to have a huge hole gouged out from the underside of his foot and replaced with somekind of synthetic material - that was major and the end of his working life, he had to retire,

Best wishes for the future

regards 

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Jul 2013)

Still relentless. The wound is the same size as it was last september, and I've been told I need yet another angioplasty (I've had one since the last post), but this one goes right down to the foot. The problem is that there is a 10% chance of my losing the lower leg, and it might not cause the wound to heal. I asked what would happen if I didn't have it - "there's a good chance of losing your lower leg". Excrement on a stick! I told swmbo that being the owner of a decent lathe, I'd feel morally obliged to make my own wooden leg, but I would need to purchase a nice parrot as well. Oh, for fix sake! was the reply.

Please, all you diabetics - they are not joking when they tell you to be careful with your feet!


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Jul 2013)

Phil,
I'm sorry to hear of your ongoing trials. I have been lucky enough to be free of such ailments, so cannot imagine the pain.
Best wishes,
Greg


----------



## RogerS (9 Jul 2013)

Bloody hell, Phil. Not sure i could face up to this with your sanguinity. Hope you don't need any more bits off.


----------



## MARK.B. (9 Jul 2013)

Its about time Lady Luck shone down on you Phil,i hope all goes well for you in the future.


----------



## lanemaux (10 Jul 2013)

Best of luck to you Phil, seems like it is time luck favoured you a bit. I have some minor clue as to what you are going through . I don't have the diabetic problem , just blood clots in my legs. A result of complications to do with the old prostate and treatment thereof. In my case they are treating with injections of Fragmin (a blood thinner). Once a day I swab the belly with alchahol (at least I have a large target area!) And go sub-dermal. Still get some swelling , but at least chunks are not breaking off and going to my brain or lungs. Keep up the humour though, helps me through the rough spots , can't see it causing harm either. Maybe it will help you too. 
On the subject of humour , wife suggests that if the parrot upsets your wife , you might consider going with a decorative eye-patch. Just don't spring it on her unawares... she might take away your tool priveleges if she thinks you are not wearing your eye protection. (On the blood thinners it took a week to get mine to let me cut a damn sandwich let alone get back to whittlin.)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Jul 2013)

Yes, I know fragmin well - we get it every night in hospital. Stings like hell, and leaves huge bruises if you rub the sting. Bl00dy horrible stuff.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Jan 2014)

And so the saga continues. I now have two missing toes along with the joints behind them - and an ulcer that has spread across the front of the foot under the fourth and fifth toe. I had to have an angioplasty right down the leg and across the front of the foot, and a stent down through the femoral artery - it felt like someone kicked the crepe out of me from the inside, but hopefully it will save the amputation of the foot. :roll: :roll:


----------



## No skills (17 Jan 2014)

Fekkin hell :shock: :shock: :shock: 

Take it easy.


----------



## wellywood (23 Jan 2014)

Heck Phil! Sorry to read about your troubles. Diabetes sounds like something I need to avoid.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (23 Jan 2014)

were you born with Diabetes Phil or did you contract it later in life?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jan 2014)

Type 2 - about seven years ago at 53yo.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Jan 2014)

:roll: Back in hospital again tonight. I suspect there'll be less of me when I come out.


----------



## woodshavings (24 Jan 2014)

Phil, very many thanks for posting this..I have type 2 , diagnosed about 5 years ago. 
I have been taking the medication etc but had become complacent. Your post has been a salutary reminder - I for one really appreciate that.
I hope the outcome from your hospital visit is positive.
John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Mar 2014)

Well, I'm back! I had to have a below knee amputation. After a week or so I was shipped out to much smaller (much nicer) hospital for recuperation, physio, etc. There all sixteen stone of me fell smack bang on the stump, splitting all the flesh off the amputation site. I went back to the first hospital where they sewed me back together again, but after a week the flesh started to die so I then had an above knee amputation. Lady luck was not on my side.


----------



## marcros (9 Mar 2014)

Glad you are back Phil. I hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Grayo (9 Mar 2014)

Hi Phil,

I'm sorry to hear of your problems and hope you have seen the last of hospitals for ever. I to am a diabetic (type 1) and have been diabetic for 41 years since I was 17. Thankfully I still have all my digits and hope it stays that way but thanks for brining this to the attention of others. My step grand daughter aged 13 was diagnosed with type 1 only last week and at the moment she is finding it hard to come to terms with.

All the best

Graham


----------



## finneyb (9 Mar 2014)

Graham,

My daughter was diagnosed Type 1 aged 4years; she is now 35 and produced a perfect baby girl 10 months ago, has a Law degree, a successful marriage and a good job. Don't let diabetes hold SGD back, take it by the scruff of the neck and kick the **** out of it.

As a parent I can recommend Diabetes UK Holiday and Weekend Camps - difficult to let her go on the first one when she was 5 years, but it did her good and she enjoyed it- another 3 camps followed - it removes the isolation when every kid on the camp injects and gave her confidence to manage her diabetes herself - the ultimate objective.

Brian


----------



## finneyb (9 Mar 2014)

Phil,

Thanks for having the courage and selflessness for posting. 
Hope you are on the up.
Take care

Brian


----------



## Grayo (9 Mar 2014)

finneyb":3dg4eqyx said:


> Graham,
> 
> My daughter was diagnosed Type 1 aged 4years; she is now 35 and produced a perfect baby girl 10 months ago, has a Law degree, a successful marriage and a good job. Don't let diabetes hold SGD back, take it by the scruff of the neck and kick the **** out of it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that Brian I've passed the information on to my daughter. The problem at the moment is my SGD's mother is telling her how to do things and basically she hasn't got a clue. Yesterday she had insulin before breakfast again before lunch then at tea time she had insulin then had a pasty at 7:30pm she wanted to have sausage and chips my daughter her step mum said no but her mother said yes it was ok to have it. Where do you go.


----------



## finneyb (10 Mar 2014)

Graham,

There is/has been a problem when teenagers are diagnosed - in that the parents have not been included in the training only the teenager; it looks to be compounded in your case. To get over this Diabetes UK have support networks for kids and parents that may be useful http://www.diabetes.org.uk/In_Your_Area ... -in-Wales/ for kids and 
http://www.diabetes.org.uk/In_Your_Area ... -in-Wales/ for parents

It looks like your nearest Parent and Kids Group is Swansea - worth going to see what they do when all have got over the shock of diagnosis; getting psyched up for the first visit can be difficult. It's important to reduce the isolation and uncertainty for both parent and child.

And DUK do Parents & Child weekends which are good - if money is an issue they did have some financial support.

I am a past Trustee of DUK but having said that I have a lot of time JDRF (Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation - Juvenile is US for Type 1) but I'm not sure what they do for support, maybe worth exploring. 

Brian


----------



## Grayo (10 Mar 2014)

Thanks Brian,

Money is not a problem and I will pass on the information you have given. I have tried to give advice myself being diabetic for the last 41 years I think I know a little bit by now lol but the problem is I think to many people getting involved giving different views. The mother thinks she knows it all but from what I have heard so far is making a total mess of things.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Mar 2014)

We've now decided to sell the house we bought in November and buy a bungalow. A tiny sore on my toe is proving very expensive indeed.


----------



## Benchwayze (13 Mar 2014)

Sorry to hear of your problems Phil, and I hope things improve sooner rather than later. 

Although, you now have me worried. I found out today, that what I thought was a 'Morton's Nueroma' in my foot, is a build up of hardened tissue between my metatarsals. It is making my toe numb-ish, and I am hoping it's just a nerve problem, rather than circulation. My feet don't get cold, so I am hopeful. 

The NHS recently 'moved the goalposts' downwards for the markers that indicate imminent type 2 Diabetes. That brought me into the frame, so I immediately hardened my low-carb diet, and in six weeks since I started, I am back to normal on the readings. 

And the weight is starting to come off again! [-o<


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 May 2014)

28th of April I finally got out of hospital. Still no fitting for prosthetic leg. Hard going.


----------



## finneyb (2 May 2014)

Must be good to be home.
Hope you get your prosthetic soon - any point in putting gentle pressure on the system ?

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 May 2014)

No, it's my system that's the problem, not the system. I've an open wound on the end of the stump that's taking an age to heal.


----------



## doctor Bob (2 May 2014)

Good grief, I have never looked at this thread, I suppose being non diabetic it has been of no interest.
Having read it, I can only hope you make a recovery to normality Phil, even if there is a bit less of you.
The thought of falling on the stump fill me with terror.

Get well soon Phil.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 May 2014)

Maybe if you're not diabetic you wouldn't read the thread, but I bet it's made one or two people stop to think. I met an old friend the other day who told me is tablet controlled type 2, but that he hadn't measured his blood sugar or taken pills regularly for two years. He was quieter when he left me than when he met me.


----------



## smoggy49 (3 May 2014)

Hi Phil,

I'm a type 2 insulin dependent for the last 18 yrs, if anything I've considered myself a bit anal about meds I test bloods 4 times a day and exercise 2-3 times a week. I was warned early on about the effects of not treating diabetes seriously. In spite of my efforts I've developed amongst other stuff peripheral neuropathy real problem in the workshop, but this pales into insignificance compared to your problems. I hope that this is the final chapter for your ordeal and you can return to enjoying life/hobby's, its inspired/frightened me to continue trying to be as healthy as I can. I really hope you're fully recovered soon.

Chas


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 May 2014)

I've still the p/neuropathy in my foot, but not my hands, fortunately.


----------



## Grayo (3 May 2014)

smoggy49":331mw3zt said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I'm a type 2 insulin dependent for the last 18 yrs, if anything I've considered myself a bit anal about meds I test bloods 4 times a day and exercise 2-3 times a week. I was warned early on about the effects of not treating diabetes seriously. In spite of my efforts I've developed amongst other stuff peripheral neuropathy real problem in the workshop, but this pales into insignificance compared to your problems. I hope that this is the final chapter for your ordeal and you can return to enjoying life/hobby's, its inspired/frightened me to continue trying to be as healthy as I can. I really hope you're fully recovered soon.
> 
> Chas



Hi Chas,

I'm insulin dependent and have been for the last 42 years since aged 17, I think you'll find you are a type 1 diabetic if your insulin dependent. 

HTH

Grayo


----------



## Myfordman (3 May 2014)

Grayo":116m6jdg said:


> smoggy49":116m6jdg said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Phil,
> ...



Not totally sure if that is true. I've been type2 - tablet controlled for around the last 10 years or so and was told early on that some stage I might have to go on to insulin.
Whether that was to put the wind up me and encourage me to be 'good' with my diet as well as take the pills or whether type 2 patients can be come dependent on insulin I'm not sure.
Certainly it's true about foot problems and diabetics. They are very careful to check my feet both for nerve reaction and listen to blood flow at my annual check up.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 May 2014)

I have two friends that are insulin dependent type 2's - I think I'm only a step away, I take four different drugs for it.
(When I was in hospital the second time, my daily pill count went up to forty three :shock: )


----------



## Grayo (3 May 2014)

I stand corrected in that case I always thought if you injected insulin you were classed as type 1. Glad to hear you are finally out of hospital thou Phil and hope they soon sort you out with a leg.

Thankfully after 42 years of being diabetic I still have all my limbs but recently started using a chiropodist to look after my feet and cut my nails. On the last two visits she has drawn blood while cutting my nails which is making me think it's about time I kicked her into touch while I still have a foot to do it with.


----------



## smoggy49 (21 May 2014)

Hi Phil,
Are you healed up and back in the workshop? I hope so. Your story and resilience have stayed with me and altered the way I view life at work and at home, I'm sure there are other diabetics that feel the same way. Thanks for sharing this stuff.
Chas


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 May 2014)

I have no workshop at the moment as we moved into a house that didn't have one - I was to build a new one, but we've to move again now as this business has forced the move (and something else has delayed it - long story). I couldn't do much at the moment anyway, as I'm scooting around the house on two office chairs, as they can't even think about fitting a prosthetic leg as I still have an open wound on the end off the stump. It's an entertainment watching me get up and down the five steps to my house with one leg. I'm home on my own all day, and the boredom is driving me nuts - as you might have gathered from the speed of this follow up.
Thanks for the enquiry.
Phil


----------



## smoggy49 (21 May 2014)

Hi Phil, 

Glad you're coping its a shame about the slow healing of your stump. You'll have to get the drawing software fired up and plan a place for the new workshop and then the detail of it. And remember as someone famous once said "a man needs a shed he can stand erect in" so none of these lean to affairs a proper job! So you just you keep on keeping on.

Chas


----------



## n0legs (21 May 2014)

*Oi Phil !!!!* keep that chin up.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 May 2014)

:roll: Still no joy with leg fitting - the wound won't heal properly because... guess what... the wound has MRSA.
Relentlessly on the problems roll.


----------



## deema (27 May 2014)

I was doing some research on a different subject and came across a lot of medical research on the use of Hyperbaric Oxygen therapy for diabetic ulcers. There are I don't believe a lot of chambers in the UK, but reading a few of the articles it certainly would appear that for those who may find themselves in your unfortunate position may find it of value.


There are lots of articles on the subject on the WEB


----------



## n0legs (27 May 2014)

Phil I've got to ask, why did they let you home with an open wound ?
I've been under the knife a few times but never allowed home in your condition.
If it's to personal a question tell me to foxtrot oscar :lol:


----------



## Harbo (27 May 2014)

Probably because there's a lot less germs floating around at home and the wound is probably something the District Nurse can deal with?

Rod


----------



## n0legs (27 May 2014)

Harbo":2jesqm64 said:


> Probably because there's a lot less germs floating around at home and the wound is probably something the District Nurse can deal with?
> 
> Rod



Totally agree about less germs, but still rubbish treatment for a patient with health issues like Phil.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2014)

I've just wiped about an A4 page of one finger typing out by closing the wrong tab, so I'll start again. 
I think the reason I was sent home was because I'd been there about three weeks already for no real reason, and there's more chance of catching something is greater inside than out (I was carrying MRSA before). Where I was is a "community hospital" to where we were shipped for recuperation from the main operating hospital (Treliske, which believe me is conveyor belt medicine), and I was acutely aware having been stuck in Treliske waiting for someone else to be housed that some other poor sod there was going quietly insane waiting for my bed in CRCH, so I wasn't unhappy to go. Where I was wasn't going to influence the healing of the wound for the better one iota, I have community nurses three times a week to dress it. It is healing, but slowly (hopefully more quickly now), and hopefully the beginning of the month they'll start trying to fit me for a leg. 
Looking at my discharge papers, I'm surprised they didn't have sectioned. I had a pleasant chat with a young lady whom I didn't realise was actually a psychiatrist sent to assess my "low state of mind". I told her I wasn't at all upset at having an entirely preventable accident, and that I wasn't at all bored stuck in a room on my own with no TV or music because I had a friend - a silverfish called Arthur. He lived in the flourescent tube diffuser. He didn't speak to me at all - not one word - I kept asking him why he just walked all the way from one end to the other and back and not once did he say a word! He kept me company for hours.


----------



## n0legs (28 May 2014)

phil.p":3c6jk1ua said:


> I told her I wasn't at all upset at having an entirely preventable accident, and that I wasn't at all bored stuck in a room on my own with no TV or music because I had a friend - a silverfish called Arthur. He lived in the flourescent tube diffuser. He didn't speak to me at all - not one word - I kept asking him why he just walked all the way from one end to the other and back and not once did he say a word! He kept me company for hours.




Sir I applaud your sense of humour =D> 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## John15 (28 May 2014)

Hope you soon get the infection sorted Phil and get the new leg fitted. I can imagine the frustration.
Cheers,
John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2014)

Thank You.  Both


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Oct 2014)

Well, eight months after the amputation the wound has nearly healed and I've got my new leg. It's going to be a nightmare learning to walk again. More than two and a half years later, I've paid very dearly for ignoring a little sore on my toe - I'm shortly off to the podiatrist, I've a small sore on my big toe...

So, all you diabetics - look after your bl00dy feet!!!!


----------



## lanemaux (8 Oct 2014)

Great news about the new leg amigo. Wife also thrilled to hear you are on your way to recovering mobility. Keep us posted on how you're getting along , we're pullin' for ya.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Oct 2014)

Phil,

This is the first time that I have seen this thread and I am amazed at your good humour, throughout all of your trials.

I hope that your wound completely heals and that you are able to master your new leg soon.

All the very best,
Neil


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Oct 2014)

:lol: Sometimes I question my own sanity, sitting here for six months with one leg and nothing to do, trying to sell my house for £32,000 less than I paid for it last year. Things can only go upwards!!


----------



## n0legs (9 Oct 2014)

phil.p":3p3rfu05 said:


> Well, eight months after the amputation the wound has nearly healed and I've got my new leg. It's going to be a nightmare learning to walk again.



Hey mukka you've come a hell of a way.
Take it like the rest of us, one step at a time.


----------



## Noel (10 Oct 2014)

Good to see you're starting to get mobile. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Aug 2015)

Two years from the beginning, and I've an ulcerated sore on the left ankle and a fresh sore (I know not the cause  ) the size of a 10p on the side of the big toe. Not only are the small veins and capillaries shot (they had to get an anaesthetist to get a cannula in) , but two of the three arteries from the knee down are blocked (to the point they don't show on an angiogram), so they are reluctant to give me another angioplasty higher in the leg as there is a likelihood of losing the lower leg. So here's hoping the bl00dy things heal, or I'll have to get used to no legs instead of one. :roll:
Edit - just had another week in hospital.


----------



## n0legs (18 Aug 2015)

Jesus H Christ Phil what next!!!
Sorry to hear you've got problems again mate. Stay positive my friend.
Get on here and rant a bit, it'll make you feel a bit better :lol:


----------



## John15 (18 Aug 2015)

Thinking of you Phil

Best wishes

John


----------



## paulm (18 Aug 2015)

Sorry to hear that Phil, hope it gets sorted.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Aug 2015)

Blimey :shock: Only just read this thread. Sincerely hope your situation starts to improve, Phil. Try to stay positive.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dickm (18 Aug 2015)

Phil - your stoicism amazes and humbles me. Makes my recent repeat surgery for Dupuytrens seem really trivial. And it is such a refreshing contrast to another site I've been visiting. I've got a rare (20/100000) blood condition, which in my case is controlled with no problems. But for interest I started looking at a Facebook site devoted to such conditions and, while I'm obviously lucky in having almost nil associated problems it has really made me wonder what harm such sites may be doing. Almost every post is a long whine about how dreadful everything is. The last straw for me came when the site moderator, one of the worst complainers, actually wanted to compile a list of all the things that folk with these condition miss compared to normal folk. Fair enough, I guess, among friends, but she wanted to do this to prove to the wider world how bad it was, and got really annoyed when I suggested that compiling some positives might be more valuable. What it must do to someone newly diagnosed who goes to that site wanting to learn ,I dread to think.

It would do most of the members of that forum immense good to read your posts. Long may you keep smiling, even if it is really a grimace some of the time.


----------



## lanemaux (18 Aug 2015)

Damn Phil , wife and I were both knocked back by your latest post. I just wish I were clever enough to offer some advice that might help amigo. Only damned thing in my quiver is to keep your spirits up and plug on in the fight. I know damn well your tough enough to do both , so just remember that me and mine are pulling for you, and if you feel the need to swap stories I'm always ready to listen. And I have some great stories on recoveries as well.


----------



## beganasatree (19 Aug 2015)

WHAT A BUMMER PHIL,I have just read this for the first time [all 5 pages]and I do not know how to thank you for the wake up call.I will have to rethink my own diabetic care.The Doc,[my doc] tells me that diabetes can cause blah,blah,blah,but never elaborate on anything ,I hope that others read this and take heed .

BEST WISHES, PETER


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Aug 2015)

Thanks, everyone. I think no matter what info. you have given to you it's easy to put your head in the sand and just think it'll never happen to me - but it often does. I suppose realistically that if a doctor took you aside and said here's the expected ETA of toe amputations, leg amputations and so on he'd probably risk getting struck off for frightening the crepe out of people. I may have peripheral neuropathy in the hands to look forward to (bad enough in the feet), and maybe vascular dementia and a heart attack to finish off the litany of disasters. Mustn't grumble.  If this thread frightens people it'll have been worth starting.


----------



## Tom K (19 Aug 2015)

Blimey Phil does this mean you can no longer kick start the bike? If so how much do you want for it?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Aug 2015)

The bike went two years ago. I wouldn't fancy anyone's chances of kickstarting a 1900cc V twin anyway.


----------



## Tom K (19 Aug 2015)

Ah always just too late for a bargain (hammer) I suppose it had electric start but was a pipper to keep upright at junctions eh. Mates dad had been through similar, outcome was as bad as it gets but he didn't have your inner strength judged by the posts you make here.


----------



## MusicMan (19 Aug 2015)

Thanks Phil, for all your posts and warnings. I'm also Type II diabetic, diagnosed at 61, now 75 and going strong with no major problems as yet, but taking your warnings very much to heart. I had my own scare some years ago when I got complacent, neglected meds and blood tests and nearly hit a diabetic coma while travelling on biz in the USA. They wouldn't let me fly home till they'd got my blood sugar down with a drip, and when I got home the diabetic nurse said I had the highest sugar levels of all 600 diabetics in the practice. One needs a wake-up call. The best thing I did for myself was to lose a lot of weight, from 16 stone to under 13. But your story is a scary and timely reminder to keep at it, because sadly it is a 'progressive' disease that does just get worse. Thank you for sharing your story, and I wish you the best.
Keith


----------



## monkeybiter (19 Aug 2015)

MusicMan":nhitnin9 said:


> I'm also Type II diabetic, diagnosed at 61, now 75 and going strong with no major problems as yet,



As a recent convert to the growing cult of diabetes I find this very encouraging, I've been getting quite hung-up on the lifespan aspect, starting to change my expectations of the next/remaining 20-30years. Feeling a bit happier now.
I also started at just over 16stone at diagnosis and have dropped ~1 3/4 stone in the three months since then.


----------



## MusicMan (19 Aug 2015)

Mike, that is very good going and will do you a lot of good. The other things are don't forget the meds, blood monitoring and checkups. And of course, as Phil emphasised, the feet. Take care that your shoes are not too tight and watch out for any numbness/tingling.

I didn't do any fancy diets, other than largely avoiding sugar, just eat less. About half the portion size!

No point in getting hung-up!

Keith


----------



## monkeybiter (19 Aug 2015)

That's how I've done it so far, 50% reduction in food intake. I tell myself hunger is my friend. I also tell myself that when I've lost a little more I'll start exercising, even though it's so bloody boring!

I'm not monitoring blood sugar levels, I considered buying one of the many testers but is there much point in the early stages of type 2?


----------



## MusicMan (19 Aug 2015)

Mike, you must be advised by your doctor on testing. If they recommend it, the testers and consumables are free on the NHS, though they are recommending them less often these days. What is much better is the haemoglobin HbA1c, which shows how well your sugar has been controlled in the last 3 months. This should be done at least annually and more often if there is a suspicion that your sugar is not well controlled.

I hate gym. I decided to spend lots of time workshopping and gardening, which probably takes more time than gym but is much more fun!

Keith


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Aug 2015)

You also need to watch your intake of carbs, which the body converts to sugars. I bake my own bread, 50 - 50 or more wholemeal (stoneground) to white - commercial white bread is treacherous stuff. I told my endocrinologist I bought 16kg sacks of flour and ate 12 - 15 pieces of fruit a day and he went nuts - but my HbA1c is good. Fruit other than bananas is good - bananas contain glucose as well as fructose. Fructose isn't so bad except it tends to keep your weight up. You should also be getting annual retinal screening as well as an HbA1c.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2015)

Two ulcers one on the big toe one on the ankle, due to poor blood supply. I go for yet another angioplasty. Phil, you do understand that this is high risk, don't you? the consultant says. If this goes wrong you could lose your leg, but we have the chance of surgical intervention afterwards. But this this could lose you the leg, anyway, there's a high risk with that. Your alternative is to do nothing - then you'll lose your leg. Six attempts by the most experienced nurse and two doctors with an ultrasound machine to find a vein for a cannula and away I go. I lie there listening to the most appalling jazz (whatever floats the man's boat - I'm at his mercy  ) watching a little wire snaking down through my artery towards the calf. Your biggest problem is that there are three arteries going from the knee to the foot and two of the three are blocked - and to make things worse they're the two largest ones. 
A lifetime later he says we're all done. When do I know it's OK? Oh, you'd have known before now, he says. Still got one leg ... brilliant!!   


P.S. ... up early for codeine - the sock keeping the dressing on the ulcer rolled up and sat right across it during the night. Bummer. Have I frightened anyone yet? I hope so.


----------



## MusicMan (31 Oct 2015)

Congrats Phil, well survived!


----------



## monkeybiter (1 Nov 2015)

phil.p":c92feivp said:


> Have I frightened anyone yet? I hope so.



Err...yeah, a bit. Thanks, I think.


----------



## n0legs (2 Nov 2015)

phil.p":sp1vbwa4 said:


> Still got one leg ... brilliant!!




Good to hear it Phil  
You look after yourself mate :wink:


----------



## DennisCA (6 Nov 2015)

Looks like I am developing this too, and I am not even that overweight (90kg / 188cm tall). Doctors appointment next week, diets and exercise in my future looks like.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Nov 2015)

Good luck - steer clear of it if you possibly can.


----------



## DennisCA (6 Nov 2015)

I might suffer from pancreatitis so that might be the underlying cause... A doctor will have to give final opinion. Still I am putting together a weekly schedule of weight lifting (something I used todo a little of) every other day with 1 hour walks the other days.


----------



## DennisCA (9 Nov 2015)

No luck in steering clear, type 1 diabetes diagnosed.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Nov 2015)

Sorry to hear that, mate. Back to the beginning - watch every little sore , splinter, anything on your feet.


----------



## DennisCA (10 Nov 2015)

Thanks. I think I'll be fine though after having been pumped full of information by the doctors and doing my own research. The procedures for glucose management is much more effective nowadays and that's A and O _(this is a swedish saying, might not translate well)_ in preventative care, along with a proper diet.

Fortunately my diet is pretty diabetes friendly, but I need to stop the irregular snacking and sandwiches in the evenings, but otherwise my diet is OK, doctors said all my blood fats levels etc. where excellent so whatever I've been doing there is OK to continue, just more carefully. I've always drunk whole milk, proper cheese, eggs, not really into light products and not really a big fan of sweets. It's a bit frustrating to have been doing everything right and still get diabetes. But in my case it's an auto immune diesase and genetic as well (uncle got type 1 at age 40, 70 now and in perfect health though, I'm 34). I just hope my kids don't get it, or at least it'll hold off as long as it did for me, better to get it as an adult than as a child.

I'm on long lasting Insulin glargine (Lantus) once a day to keep a basal rate and then rapid acting insulin (NovoRapid) for meals. I have to count (estimate) carbs and also take into account my glucose level, so a lot of routines for every meal but I think I can do it. Got this nifty tester / finger pricker that's an all in one unit and I'll have to test blood glucose before and after every meal.

A good news is they're already starting to roll out test versions of fully automatic insulin pumps that measure blood glucose and regulate the insulin levels automatically. basically an artificial pancreas. So maybe I'll "only" have to do this 5-10 years, before something better is available. Keeping the hope up anyway.

Doctors think all this might have been stress related.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Apr 2016)

This is what it looks like when your extremities start to rot off.



Washing the codeine down with liquid morphine and awaiting another angioplasty to try to save the leg.


----------



## n0legs (3 Apr 2016)

Jesus H Christ Phil!!
Good luck mate, hope you get fixed up.


----------



## John933 (3 Apr 2016)

mailee":17l1b3rg said:


> phil.p":17l1b3rg said:
> 
> 
> > No, I did ask - they wouldn't let me bring it home!
> ...




What I am about to say could be a load of rubbish. It come's about from reading old history book's. Going back to 1066, when France colonised England. We all know about that. The English became subjects, this state of affairs is still in effect up until today. As being a subject your body is the property of the crown. So the toe in-effect belongs to the crown. But I don't think the Crown will have it mounted some place in the palace. You live and learn.
John933


----------



## finneyb (3 Apr 2016)

DennisCA":17e0tg8w said:


> A good news is they're already starting to roll out test versions of fully automatic insulin pumps that measure blood glucose and regulate the insulin levels automatically. basically an artificial pancreas. So maybe I'll "only" have to do this 5-10 years, before something better is available. Keeping the hope up anyway.



Dennis my daughter has Type 1 and has a pump, CGM (continuous glucose monitoring) etc. She also runs a blog along with another Type 1 - can be a little irreverent at times http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/ her latest piece 'The machines are taking over ' may be of interest.

Brian


----------



## DennisCA (3 Apr 2016)

Since it's been a few months it seems the doctors have revised their opinion to type 2. I'm eating some medicine called janumet now and keeping my blood glucose in check pretty well thanks to it. Taking a dose of long lasting insulin once a day as well, but I get to skip the mealtime injections.


----------



## finneyb (3 Apr 2016)

Dennis 

That's good news. 
Never heard of Janumet, but Google tells me its a combination of two drugs for Type 2 that I do recognise.

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Apr 2016)

Sitagliptin I'd don't know. I'm on Metformin, linagliptin, gliclazide and dapagliflozin. (and allopurinol, aspirin, thyroxine, meloxicam, lisinopril, pregabalin, atorvastatin, codiene, slow release DHC, zomorph and oromorph  ... by the bye).


----------



## finneyb (3 Apr 2016)

Phil

linagliptin looks to be sitagliptin only manufactured by another company if you look at the ' agliptin' ending to both names. 

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Apr 2016)

Yes, the ... iptin, ozin, azide etc. seems to categorise them.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Apr 2016)

A quick update for my readers - the desperately needed angioplasty didn't happen. I did something to screw my back up and couldn't lie still. Had to postpone - back on the list.  At least No. 1 child's 21st hasn't been spoiled by its going wrong.


----------



## MusicMan (8 Apr 2016)

Sorry to hear that, Phil. And thanks for updating us.

Keith


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Apr 2016)

Just done the dressings and found the beginning of another ulcer. Not going my way at the moment.


----------



## n0legs (8 Apr 2016)

phil.p":yhgruwld said:


> Not going my way at the moment.



Keep that chin up mate.
Yes, that was an order and not a request :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 May 2016)

Well. Another angioplasty and this time it went really well, so hopefully I still have a leg for a while. (Assuming the ulcers heal).
I have to say, the NHS don't take any chances - they even put an arrow to mark the correct leg.


----------



## No skills (20 May 2016)

Yes they do like that. They drew on my penis when I had my foreskin removed


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 May 2016)

I'd like to have seen them do a below knee angioplasty on the wrong leg.


----------



## No skills (20 May 2016)

I'm sure they would give it a go


----------



## Bm101 (20 May 2016)

No skills":1ui7xhju said:


> Yes they do like that. They drew on my cock when I had my foreskin removed



So many questions and I don't want answers to any of them. :shock: 
--------------------------------------------------------

Really glad it went well Phil. Not as glad as you I'll hazard but great news nonetheless.


----------



## lanemaux (22 May 2016)

Glad to hear the angio went well Phil , loving the arrow as well. When they thought my leg was about to crumble through bone loss (meds caused calcium probs) they told me to go to hospital for X-rays. I asked "which leg?" and got a long pause before they asked "can't you tell by the pain?". I can't be blamed because nobody told me my right leg was supposed to hurt! I'm going to follow your example and draw an arrow so that they radiate the proper leg on Friday. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 May 2016)

I showed the arrow to a friend - a GP but not my GP - and the first thing he said was it's a great pity they didn't do it years ago - it would have saved so many cock ups. It's better to do it when not necessary than not do it when it is. This is of course perfect sense. I had the same discussion with swmbo the other day. For years if I took something of a lathe I always marked the position it was on the drive or faceplate, even if there seemed no need. For some reason I stopped doing this, and of course the time came that I had to remount something I had no intention of so doing. Yes ... you know what's coming ... I ruined a nice piece and wasted a lot of time because it was no longer concentric. Totally different tack, but same logic - it costs nothing, and once in a blue moon will save a load of hassle.


----------



## Benchwayze (28 May 2016)

Phil.

I am hoping you make a good recovery, and I wish you well. There's one thing to which you have opened my eyes. I really am eating too much starch and sugar. It has to stop. No relapses this time. Finished with the bread and the spuds, and the pasta. No more watching Saturday Kitchen! Besides which the Doc won't let me drive until my BP is down a few points. So the weight has to go, and with it, I hope the Type 2 markers. 

Keep your chin up. 

John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2016)

Thank you. I've yet another staph infection so I'm depleting the national stock of flucloxacillin yet again, but the ulcers are looking better.


----------



## Benchwayze (28 May 2016)

I've had some thanks Phil. Those anti-bs give me indigestion at best and nausea at worst! I don't envy you those blighters. The minute I break the skin, I slap on some 'Fucidin'. So far it's contained any prospective ulcers.


----------



## monkeybiter (28 May 2016)

I'd just like to add my thanks phil.p for the shock tactics, I've just had my first annual review, HBA1C down to 36, cholesterol 3.6 IIRC, weight down over 2stone. Metformin dosage reduced from 1500mg/day to 1000mg/day. I'm sure this post is contributory to my efforts to change lifestyle.

My type 2 was first spotted as a result of an eye problem. This turned out to be unrelated optic neuritis, I've just been given the all-clear [for now] on diabetic retinopathy, although there is a chance I may develop MS!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 May 2016)

Good. In the nicest possible way I'm glad I scared a few people. 
Unfortunately for me, I believe a lot of the damage was done before the diabetes was diagnosed - one of the reasons it was checked out was because of peripheral neuropathy.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2016)

I have a suspicion this leg isn't long for this world - I see my consultant next Wednesday. I'm afraid to ask the big question.


Not the prettiest of big toes, is it?


----------



## Bm101 (6 Jul 2016)

Fair play to you Phil, never a whinge or a moan. My very best wishes bud, I hope it all goes your way, I really do. For the very little it's worth I'll be thinking of you. Best wishes fella.

Chris


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2016)

My b.i.l. has just been diagnosed borderline ... it's fine he said, it's only borderline ... as he carries on eating and drinking just the same. :?


----------



## Benchwayze (6 Jul 2016)

Doc told me to continue eating the right foods and I would keep losing weight steadily. I might even get my blood pressure down, and banish high blood sugar. Only problem is since when are Wheaties, porridge, spuds and pasta the right foods for diabetics? My weight is falling, and I am getting my carbs from green veggies and low GI fruits. My fat intake is through the roof, and everything is reading A1. The legs are still blotchy but they aren't swelling up with water so much now. I have to go for a Type 2 screen in September. I am hoping the results are good! 
I feel fine. But I am still watching the legs as the skin is fragile and scrage easily.


----------



## iNewbie (6 Jul 2016)

All the best Phil - that pic wasn't pleasant though!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2016)

Rolled oats are best, they're low G.I. - mix cinnamon with them, even better. I'm guilty of eating far too much fruit - necessity, I'm afraid, otherwise I'd be on prescription laxatives permanently - it goes with the opioids. They put me on amtriptyline as well as morphine as I was taking too much morphine. My friend is a GP and he's being saying for years that the medical profession were blaming fat for everyone's ill health when they should have been worrying about sugar.


----------



## heimlaga (6 Jul 2016)

I grew up in close contact with a grandfather who suffered from a combination of a weak heart and diabetic legs and rather severe complications caused by a rather severe frostbite he got at the frontline during the war. 

I got to know my grandfather as a man who could not ever give up and always did his best to survive and recover as far as possible. A kind of super-survivor. All this while suffering from post traumatic stress as they call it nowadays. In Finland it was just called "having been to war". Everyone knew what is was all about. No need for fancy names. A whole generation had been there.

I can assure you Phil that super stringent care of your wounds plus suitably light leg excercise to increase bloodflow (please discuss this with your doctor) may with some likelyhood make wonders and surprise the doctors. I hope you take the chance. You just have to do your job every day year out and year in. Never ever postpone it to another day. 
Maybe you cannot resque your entire limb anymore but the more of it you can keep the more useful the stump will be. A footless leg is a lot better than no leg at all....... and half a foot on the leg is even better.

My grandfather was 58 when the doctors told him he had a couple of years left to live and that they will soon be forced to aputate both his legs. They kept telling him that same thing until he died at age 80 from complications after having his foot amputated. The other foot was still sound except for a few toes. As I said he couldn't give up! 

I miss him.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Jul 2016)

Unfortunately as I have another ulcer the same size above the ankle, I think this'll be a below knee amputation rather than a guillotine across the foot. I just have to wait and see whether he'll do an arterial graft. Life can be difficult enough with only one leg - I'd rather not think about having none.


----------



## n0legs (6 Jul 2016)

Christ Phil man!!! Don't you get a break, what were you Jack the Ripper in a previous life??
Gotta' keep positive on this one, don't go getting in the doldrums mate.


----------



## No skills (6 Jul 2016)

******* hell Phil  

As Nolegs orders, chin up and keep fighting.

Perhaps I can distract you with a project?

Now we are successfully on the road to leaving the EU (?) there's a more important issue to address, which is of course getting rid of the BBC and the poxy license fee we pay  
So any ideas for the campaign name?
How many petition votes do we need to be heard in parliament  

Perhaps we can give the BBC to the EU?


----------



## n0legs (6 Jul 2016)

No skills":2qvxi0tj said:


> Now we are successfully on the road to leaving the EU (?) there's a more important issue to address, which is of course getting rid of the BBC and the poxy license fee we pay
> So any ideas for the campaign name?
> How many petition votes do we need to be heard in parliament
> 
> Perhaps we can give the BBC to the EU?




:lol: 
Love it :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jul 2016)

Better not let this get political. (Just cancelled the post I first put in  )


----------



## No skills (7 Jul 2016)

BBCZIT?

BBBYEBYE?

BBGIVEMYMONEYBACKTOSSERS?

I'm sure these are contenders for the name of the REAL campaign of 2016.

Let's leave the BBC and make TV great again! (See what i did there?)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jul 2016)

Well, it seems strange to be delighted to be having my big toe amputated Friday week - but I thought it was going to be worse.


----------



## Bm101 (13 Jul 2016)

Seems a little strange to thank someone for the news that their toe is coming off. But I was thanking for the fact the news is not worse. Keep your chin up Mr P. Thinking of you.
All the best fella.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jul 2016)

Can't have all good news, can I? I've just found my dog's got an inoperable cancer.  We've only had him about for months after having our old puppy put down. 2016 is not the year of the dog.


----------



## Bm101 (13 Jul 2016)

Bloody hell Phil. Keeps coming your way. I hope the tide turns soon fella.


----------



## n0legs (16 Jul 2016)

Hey fella, I hope this next procedure gets you a lot closer to staying healthy :wink: 
Sorry to hear about the dog mate. Make your time with him the best you possibly can.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Jul 2016)

I can't say in truth i'll be sorry to see this one go -



Have I made you all think yet? :lol:


----------



## Nelsun (16 Jul 2016)

I had 2 big toenails whipped off and that was an ordeal. Glad I did it but hat's off to you Phil. Wishing you all the best and good on you for taking the initiative.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2016)

Tomorrow's the big day, me and it part company. I'll be glad, but it won't surprise me to wake up (it's a general) minus a bit more than was intended.  Still, I can but take it as it comes - I'll lose the whole leg at some stage, anyway.


----------



## John15 (21 Jul 2016)

Good luck for tomorrow Phil.

John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2016)

Thanks ... if I had a God, I'd be busy. :lol:


----------



## lanemaux (21 Jul 2016)

Good luck amigo , get well soon. So sorry about your dog as well. As a dog person as well, I have some idea how this feels. As always my family and I are pulling for ya , so, chin high and keep positive.


----------



## n0legs (21 Jul 2016)

phil.p":1ugrh3h6 said:


> I'll lose the whole leg at some stage, anyway.




Scrap them thoughts fella, they'll do you no good.
Good luck for tomorrow my friend.


----------



## monkeybiter (21 Jul 2016)

Good luck phil.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Jul 2016)

Thanks, everyone. I believe a few bottles of 8.2% Weston's will give the morphine a helping hand tonight.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jul 2016)

One last bit of blood and gore before it goes -


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 Jul 2016)

'tis done. 



It'll be Monday before I see the inside of this, but at least I know the majority of it is still there. Note the arrow in case they took the wrong big big toe from their huge choice of one. :lol:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Jul 2016)

Now I've seen the inside. :shock:



While I was waiting I saw a woman wheel her mother into the waiting room. Mother was well overweight and had both feet bound up. Daughter must have weighed 20 stone and sat and ate a cheeseburger. Preaching doesn't come naturally to me being an ex 40 a day man and a person who could sink a couple of dozen pints without thinking about it, but I seriously wonder about some people. (The years of doing that are long gone, of course. )


----------



## Bm101 (25 Jul 2016)

Glad it went well Phil. Plus you'll have a great shark story to tell young kids.


----------



## DennisCA (11 Aug 2016)

I had a diabetics checkup as well, also checked my feet. Fortunately I wasn't goinmg around long enough for any damage to have occured and my HBA1C was down to 5.4 so the doctor thought the medication was working real well (januvia+metformin combo pill + long acting insulin shot every night). Hoping I can keep this under check for the rest of my life (35 now) so I don't have to suffer the same fate as Phil.


----------



## happymadison1978 (11 Aug 2016)

Fascinating, portentous and difficult to read. I'm incredibly sorry about your suffering and really hope your luck changes.

Also very sorry to hear about your dog.

Thanks for posting this.

Best wishes

Stephen


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Aug 2016)

Thanks, everyone. The dog's on steroids and touch wood, the cancer seems static atm.


----------



## monkeybiter (11 Aug 2016)

My wife's just been showing me a video of me moving my feet while I'm sleeping, I know I do it while I'm drifting off, a sort of restless leg syndrome I think. Hoping this will help promote/maintain circulation now you've put it on my watch list.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 Aug 2016)

Best of luck with the recovery Phil. What an ordeal you've had to put up with and what a fabulous lesson in mental health, balance and humour you continue to demonstrate. As I type, my youngest is in theatre (5 hours now) with major bone surgery in one of his lower legs so the whole hospital theme is with us right now. Your tale is a salutary lesson and that's for sure

Keep smiling mate.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (16 Aug 2016)

I think the amputation site is healing, slowly -

Dunno about the other one ... the painful one ...


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Nov 2016)

My problem at the moment is that the artery the surgeon would like to get at is directly under this -










So tomorrow it's another angioplasty in an attempt to get that ulcer plus another small one and the amputation site (the big toe) to heal.
Onwards and upwards an' all that ...


----------



## finneyb (7 Nov 2016)

Phil

Recently read about a new FDA Approved treatment in diatribe, a US diabetes blog/newsletter. I suspect its not generally available over here BUT there is a process called Individual Patient Commissioning that allows for things not on the normal NHS menu. 
https://diatribe.org/drugdevice-name/omnigraft

Speak to the consultant/GP about it - NOT the nurse. It will need an individual funding and they will need to do the application.
And take no rubbish about no money - there is plenty of money £116 billion pa, they just need to spend it better.

Brian

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Nov 2016)

Brian, thanks for that. I'll have a word with the main man. We get on quite well as he has an interest in carving, pole lathes, side axes, froes and country crafts in general.
I'll email that to him.
Phil.


----------



## Bm101 (7 Nov 2016)

Get on it Phil


----------



## n0legs (7 Nov 2016)

Keep plugging away at it my friend, you'll beat this yet :wink:


----------



## cutting42 (8 Nov 2016)

Dear Phil

I wanted you to know that your original post and subsequent story have been instrumental in me changing my lifestyle significantly. I have spent much of my life overweight and late last year I was warned of impending Type 2 diabetes. This probably would not have made much of an impact on me had I not been educated by your open and honest posts. The news terrified me into making changes to my diet and starting to seriously do some exercise on a regular basis.

That was Oct 2015 and one year on I have lost around 4 stone in weight, reduced my blood pressure, reduced cholesterol and more importantly reduced my blood sugar from 7.2 down to 5.5

I am posting this to offer my thanks to you for your bravery and sharing such a difficult story with us and to say thank you from me as it has had a real impact on my life.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Nov 2016)

Well. So much for the angioplasty - it turned out to be an angioplasty and a "femoral - popiteal artery bypass graft with vein" and seventeen days in hospital instead of one. The consultants had a change of mind and didn't tell me.









And home with an infected 4"open wound in the groin, vaguely reminiscent of the ugliest vulva I've ever seen. I'll spare you the photos of that one.  The ulcers are looking better, though.


----------



## mikefab (25 Nov 2016)

phil.p":6qww2gs3 said:


> Well. So much for the angioplasty - it turned out to be an angioplasty and a "femoral - popiteal artery bypass graft with vein" and seventeen days in hospital instead of one. The consultants had a change of mind and didn't tell me.



Best wishes for your recovery Phil.

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Nov 2016)

Thanks, Mike. Hopefully it'll have postponed losing the second leg for a few years.


----------



## Bm101 (25 Nov 2016)

My best wishes as always Phil. I know it's trite, but it's well meant. 
Regards as always
Chris


----------



## Benchwayze (25 Nov 2016)

Oh Brother! This has definitely made me decide to stay with my low carb diet. MUST lose this weight. Best wishes Phil.


----------



## Lons (26 Nov 2016)

phil.p":3hhd5caa said:


> Please, all you diabetics - they are not joking when they tell you to be careful with your feet!



Sorry to read about you problems Phil, very sobering. Be careful!

A friend called yesterday to tell us that her "occasional" partner died last week ago. He was in his 70s, diabetic and had damaged his foot when he fell off some step ladders. Lived alone, didn't tell anyone or go to the docs and got a blood clot which they say was the cause of his death though post mortem results not back yet.


----------



## finneyb (29 Nov 2016)

New American Diabetes Ass Exercise Guidelines for people with diabetes and pre- diabetes; if I'm frank pre-diabetes covers everyone if they set the bar low enough and they appear to be doing just that. Basically 3 mins in every 30 mins - which has a nice ring to it http://tinyurl.com/h9zglxm

I'm sure Diabetes UK have their guidelines, but the 3 in 30 was easy to remember.

Brian


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Nov 2016)

finneyb":2l3inc43 said:


> New American Diabetes Ass Exercise Guidelines for people with diabetes and pre- diabetes; if I'm frank pre-diabetes covers everyone if they set the bar low enough and they appear to be doing just that.
> 
> Brian


When I was diagnosed, the diabetes nurse told me that my readings had not changed in three years, and that 12 months before I had not been considered as a diabetic. 

Just makes me wonder if the drug companies are working with the NHS to get ever more people onto the drugs they prescribe. I sometimes believe they want us to be sick!


----------



## finneyb (30 Nov 2016)

Benchwayze":1b7st7xk said:


> finneyb":1b7st7xk said:
> 
> 
> > New American Diabetes Ass Exercise Guidelines for people with diabetes and pre- diabetes; if I'm frank pre-diabetes covers everyone if they set the bar low enough and they appear to be doing just that.
> ...



My view entirely; and not just diabetes. Statins is another case they recently dropped the threshold. Blood pressure has also been considered for a reduction in criteria but I don't know where we are with that one. 
I'm very cynical about the whole area of allegedly preventative medicine - google Dr Margaret McCartney - a Glasgow GP . 

Brian


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Nov 2016)

Brian, 

Exactly! I could elaborate, but I am tired of being called an silly person by nutritionists. I'll just say that what I am doing is resulting in steady weight loss. It's slow, but it is working; and I don't have to knock myself out indulging in physical jerks.

Cheers

John


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Nov 2016)

Brian - diabetes costs the NHS £25,000 a minute. Excercise and dietary control are obviously to be recommended but most of the drugs are cheap in comparison with all the other attendant problems, so it would be odd in a way if they didn't set the bar low. I (like many 100,000s of others) was undoubtedly diabetic for at least a year or two and possibly more without my knowing. My sister works in the NZ health service, and she told me research is beginning to show that anti hypertensive drugs in combination with statins cause type two - I've not read it here yet, though.
I think I shall be back in hospital tomorrow with a 4" wound in the groin that won't heal - and I've yet to have another toe off. Death by a thousand cuts.


----------



## lurker (30 Nov 2016)

John,

Have a look here : http://www.badscience.net/about-dr-ben-goldacre/


Regarding Nutritionalists
Read about this well know con artist, scroll to the end
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gillian_McKeith

On the other hand Dieticians are fully qualified and its a criminal offence to pretend to be one


----------



## finneyb (30 Nov 2016)

Benchwayze":2pdiy45x said:


> Brian,
> 
> Exactly! I could elaborate, but I am tired of being called an silly person by nutritionists. I'll just say that what I am doing is resulting in steady weight loss. It's slow, but it is working; and I don't have to knock myself out indulging in physical jerks.
> 
> ...



John

I don't believe exercise reduces weight - don't get me wrong exercise is good and vital to health and the ADA guidelines looks to be achievable. But to reduce weight the amount of calories needed to be burned is too large for the stamina to we have to exercise to the amount required. Reducing calories intake is the way to reduce weight and maintaining that reduction. 

I tend to take advice and challenge it - if it passes the challenge I'll take it on board.

Brian


----------



## finneyb (30 Nov 2016)

phil.p":11pwlk6z said:


> .... My sister works in the NZ health service, and she told me research is beginning to show that anti hypertensive drugs in combination with statins cause type two - I've not read it here yet, though.



Phil,

Good luck for the hospital.
It doesn't surprise me that anti- hypertensive drugs & statins can cause type 2. All drugs have side effects- there is no free meal here. 

There was a theory that statins could help cause some dementias by reducing the fat content in the brain. I can see the logic but whether its true I don't know; of course there are so many variables ie the individual, the dose, the fat content of the brain etc.

Wrt the cost of diabetes - £10 billion pa was the last figure I heard, which probably equates to your £25,000 per min. If you lower the threshold of diagnosis the cost will rise; is that rise justified ? By lowering the threshold we also reduce the quality of life for the individual - by over medicalisation. 

I don't believe anyone knows what the threshold should be, and it may even vary with the individual, so to lower it with its associated costs, both financial and personal, doesn't met the criteria of evidence based practice - its just movement rather than progress.

Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Nov 2016)

I suspect the reasoning behind the lowering of threshold is simply that it is easy to treat with relatively cheap drugs before the limb amputations, blindness, unemployment etc. cost an awful lot more. I don't know that there are many downsides to the drugs (certainly the four I'm on) other than that one in particular (metformin) gives people stomach trouble.


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Nov 2016)

phil.p":4p8cnu13 said:


> I suspect the reasoning behind the lowering of threshold is simply that it is easy to treat with relatively cheap drugs before the limb amputations, blindness, unemployment etc. cost an awful lot more. I don't know that there are many downsides to the drugs (certainly the four I'm on) other than that one in particular (metformin) gives people stomach trouble.



Metformin eh? I have been taking it for about 12 months now. I wonder if that's why I have frequent bouts of the runs! (I can't spell diarrhea) The other day I almost had a very embarrassing interlude in the middle of Sutton Coldfield! :shock: 

:ho2


----------



## DennisCA (30 Nov 2016)

I too take that, in the form of another drug called Janumet, a combination of Januvia and Metformin rapid. It occasionally plays heck with my stomach, but not as bad as when I started. Better than the alternative though.


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Nov 2016)

lurker":gx0fnxpr said:


> John,
> 
> Have a look here : http://www.badscience.net/about-dr-ben-goldacre/
> 
> ...



Absolutely Lurker... Fully qualified according to the bunkum they were fed when they trained.Known as 'Conventional wisdom'! 8)

McKeith suffered from some arcane condition affecting her spine. (I can't recall the name.) I wonder if a lack of minerals, which could be found in meat, contributed to her condition? I too believe she was a charlatan, so I really couldn't be bothered to find out about that! I would never wish anyone any harm, but she was from another planet when it came to what was right and proper to eat!) )


----------



## lurker (30 Nov 2016)

Benchwayze":5ojqvlg3 said:


> The other day I almost had a very embarrassing interlude in the middle of Sutton Coldfield! :shock:
> 
> :ho2



Its a real bind when a bloke can't f*a*r*t at any time he choses


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Nov 2016)

lurker":2yt6s5tk said:


> Benchwayze":2yt6s5tk said:
> 
> 
> > The other day I almost had a very embarrassing interlude in the middle of Sutton Coldfield! :shock:
> ...



It was so bad I dared not even try! I just made it to the public depository! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## finneyb (30 Nov 2016)

Benchwayze":1vgf6d4b said:


> phil.p":1vgf6d4b said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect the reasoning behind the lowering of threshold is simply that it is easy to treat with relatively cheap drugs before the limb amputations, blindness, unemployment etc. cost an awful lot more. I don't know that there are many downsides to the drugs (certainly the four I'm on) other than that one in particular (metformin) gives people stomach trouble.
> ...



You can get slow release metformin that has helped some that I know - its more expensive so be prepared to counter the 'no money' whinge.

Brian


----------



## monkeybiter (1 Dec 2016)

When I started on Metformin it made me fart like Kenny Ball, it was great! 'Not my fault', 'it's my meds' etc.

The effect has worn off a bit now, but I haven't told SWMBO.


----------



## pedder (1 Dec 2016)

Try metformin and sugarfree sweets. Can give you a hole day on the white chair.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (1 Dec 2016)

The first time I tried sugar free Polos I was invigilating an exam, so couldn't cough. I ate about two thirds of a packet and suddenly felt as if someone had run me through with a pitchfork. :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (2 Dec 2016)

pedder":3vnvm0al said:


> Try metformin and sugarfree sweets. Can give you a hole day on the white chair.



Same effect with Hartley's sugar free jelly! Talk about the gripes! :lol:


----------



## finneyb (3 Dec 2016)

Exercise - thought this T shirt would be appropriate for this thread


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Dec 2016)

Well. Friday 2nd and a visit to the foot clinic. Amputation and ulcers look much the same so they call vascular consultant who looks at foot and infected groin. I'm going nowhere. Emergency angioplasty and the leg gets opened up again to tie off three arteries that have for some reason grown out of the main artery in the thigh straight across and back into the vein, thus bypassing the leg. You know I said you got lucky last time, said my consultant, well you got luckier again - I found a working valve that shouldn't have been working and a blocked graft that didn't show on the the angio or the ultrasound. The vacuum pump on the groin wound (cut back to clean flesh) is a small (but unpleasant) price to pay. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Bm101 (9 Dec 2016)

All my very best Phil. You're in my thoughts fwiw. You are one brave soul fella. Inspirational man. Good luck and hope all goes well. As you seem to have the luck of a 1000 cats I'm sure all will be fine.
Best regards
Chris


----------



## Phil Pascoe (25 Jan 2017)

And so the saga runs on. Another week in hospital, another week of intravenous metronidazole and fluclox. The plumbing worked well (my consultant thought it had given up) and I have a quite good artery ... pity they destroyed the best vein in the process. I now have the problem of pee poor veins instead of a pee poor artery. Got a leg for a while longer, though. If you don't like the idea of people poking wires down your arteries, it's best not to have eleven angioplasties.


----------



## n0legs (27 Jan 2017)

Best wishes my friend.


----------



## gwr (28 Jan 2017)

Jesus Christ I've just read this thread and it's very sobering. To think something that is supposed easily controlled can cause so much damage and hurt is frightening. Best of luck and wishes Phil.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Apr 2017)

The seventh toe goes tomorrow. That's if I'm lucky, if I'm not it'll be the front of the foot.  
The pain clinic wrote and told me they hope to give me an appointment in eleven weeks - maybe they think I take morphine, codeine and nortriptyline for fun. :?


----------



## Bm101 (10 Apr 2017)

Good luck fella. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## n0legs (10 Apr 2017)

Stay positive Phil, best of luck mate.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Apr 2017)

Thanks. Postponed til Wed. or Thurs.


----------



## Claymore (11 Apr 2017)

Good luck Phil 

Brian


----------



## lanemaux (12 Apr 2017)

Sorry to hear of the need for more surgery amigo. If it will help , maybe my trip to hospital today might cheer you some. My chemotherapy went well and I get at least the whole summer to try and grow some hair back (I look a bit like Beaky Buzzard from the old Bugs Bunny 'toons). This makes 6 plus *YEARS* since being diagnosed stage four and inoperable. Take hope amigo , I got faith in you , so you should too.
Best wishes, Mike.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Apr 2017)

Thank you both. It went OK, and it was just the toe. Seven down, three to go.


----------



## worn thumbs (13 Apr 2017)

I admire your fortitude in the face of such adversity.Thank you for helping to put our mundane concerns into their correct context.


----------



## xy mosian (13 Apr 2017)

worn thumbs":2zj20n15 said:


> I admire your fortitude in the face of such adversity.Thank you for helping to put our mundane concerns into their correct context.



I could not have put it better than that. Keep going Phil.
xy


----------



## Claymore (13 Apr 2017)

phil.p":1vl37n7b said:


> Thank you both. It went OK, and it was just the toe. Seven down, three to go.


Good news in a way Phil .........what are they doing trying to collect a full set? 9-)
Good on ya mate and keep ya pecker up!
Brian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Apr 2017)

worn thumbs":2ofaopi7 said:


> I admire your fortitude in the face of such adversity.Thank you for helping to put our mundane concerns into their correct context.



Thanks, it does change your perspective a bit - when I first had the major amputations we were in the local pub and someone said they had a disastrous year, his wife had lost her job and their dog had died. I replied mine wasn't up to much, either - I'd had two major amputations and I'd lost £40,000 in less than a year when I sold the house. It went rather quiet.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (29 Apr 2017)

It gets worse. Tuesday, if not Wednesday the leg comes off because of the infection - if I'm lucky, below knee. :shock:
I will have no internet for quite a while, so please excuse any unanswered posts. Hopefully when I get to a smaller hospital by now they'll have caught up with the world.


----------



## Glynne (29 Apr 2017)

worn thumbs":2ntgh8ep said:


> I admire your fortitude in the face of such adversity.Thank you for helping to put our mundane concerns into their correct context.


Absolutely.
I hope things will go as well as they can for you.


----------



## Bm101 (29 Apr 2017)

Good luck Phil. All the best mate.
Chris


----------



## marcros (29 Apr 2017)

thinking of you Phil. your bad luck has made me think seriously about diet, exercise and similar over the last year.


----------



## lanemaux (29 Apr 2017)

Best of luck mi amigo, wife and I are with you in spirit as much as is possible and then some. If good wishes count for anything you should come out not only fine but wealthy as well.
Pullin' for ya , Mike.


----------



## davem62 (29 Apr 2017)

best wishes Phil,thinking of you ,david


----------



## Claymore (29 Apr 2017)

.......


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Apr 2017)

Hope all goes well, Phil. Will be thinking of you.

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## worn thumbs (29 Apr 2017)

My very best wishes for the future.


----------



## Noel (29 Apr 2017)

Take care.


----------



## n0legs (29 Apr 2017)

Oh dung.
Not the news I wanted to hear about you Phil, was hoping the last op would be the last one for a long while.
Keep that positive attitude you have. I'll be thinking of you.
All the best my friend.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (30 Apr 2017)

May your discomfort be mild and your recovery fast. Keep your chin up Phil and the very best of luck.


----------



## RogerS (30 Apr 2017)

Oh man...puts all my problems into perspective.

Hope it goes well for you, Phil, me old mate. Thinking of you.


----------



## acewoodturner (30 Apr 2017)

Best of luck mate. I have followed this thread for a while and I am amazed at your fortitude and 'never let it get me down attitude.' This thread should be compulsory reading for everyone.

Mike


----------



## fiveeyes (5 May 2017)

I rarely comment on much..see post count..but I am compelled. Courage in the face of adversity, is inspirational. My thoughts are with you, also.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2017)

Many thanks to those who have posted their good wishes. I'm home again eight days after the op. It was pretty decisive - it is a near perfect low beneath knee amputation according to one consultant.





Who needs feet like that?




Much less pain.


----------



## finneyb (11 May 2017)

Good that the pain is reduced
Best wishes

Brian


----------



## Bm101 (11 May 2017)

Very glad to hear you are home safe and well Phil. Albeit a bit lighter. 
Since I joined UKW I have benefited from your good advice and experience many times over. 

It's rare I think for a man to post his very real and life changing tribulations with such forthright honesty, courage and down right FU life fortitude. Without any trite sentimentality Phil you have my utmost respect. Through your honesty and approach to life in the face of such trials you have made many of us reappraise our own problems. Big or small.
If I ever get the chance I'll be honoured to buy you a pint or two of your favourite weakness. 

People use words like confetti. They throw them about in a state of excitement at a wedding. 
Despite that, you're an _inspiration_, in the truest sense. Fair play.

My very best regards as always, 
Chris


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 May 2017)

Good to hear that you are in less pain following the operation. I hope it continues to heal well.

Best wishes

Paul


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (11 May 2017)

Good to see you back Phil and glad to hear the surgery was successful. What's the expectation for rehabilitation? I only ask because we were very nearly in this situation with my youngest (unrelated to Diabetes) so I'm curious to know how long it might be before the stump settles to begin trying with a prosthetic.

My lad had a team of amputees come visit his school and one of them had a spring prosthetic which he said enabled him to run faster than regular bipeds!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 May 2017)

Chris, I'm not sure I'm worthy of the praise, but thank you and all others. 
I can't speak for non diabetics obviously as they heal much quicker, but they usually allow the swelling to go down as far as they can see completely then measure. There is usually some leeway in the lining to allow for the limb to change shape, and often the socket can be replaced by a different one - I had a new socket put on the other one a few months ago as I had lost so much weight.


----------



## Steve Maskery (11 May 2017)

Phil, very best wishes. I've not commented on this thread, but I have been following it, on and off.

I'm posting this now as I have some rather good news, and I don't mean it as rubbing your nose in it, just as encouragement to others.

For many years now I have been pre-diabetic. Blood sugar levels of 41 - 47 are pre-diabetic, 48 is diabetic. I've been at 46. I'm a big fat beggar.

In November I came to the conclusion that even I thought I was too fat. Since then I've been eating smaller portions and a lot less carbohydrate. I miss my home-made bread and baking a cake at the weekend. 

But as a result I have steadily lost weight. 1st 3lb so far. OK it is modest, but it has been steady. Half of that was in the first 6 weeks, and I got stuck at about 10lb for several weeks. This morning I was at a weight I cannot remember, several years, certainly. Maybe many years.

A couple of weeks ago I was called in for an annual review, bloods. 

Last week:

"Hello, it's the surgery. Doctor would like you to come in."

Terrific.

For once, just this once, it was good news. Blood sugar 39. Not just lower but out of the danger zone.

So for anyone like me who has been reading this and thinking, "That's what's in store for me", I say, "Well maybe, but not necessarily". I love my food and I drink too much, but I have managed to do this when I didn't think I could. And if I can, you can too.

Good luck Phil and good luck to those who are fighting the same scenario.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 May 2017)

Thanks, Steve. Interestingly, I met the lady who runs the diabetic foot clinic when she wasn't working and we had ten minutes chat in the hospital cafe. She commented that although my toes had had everything known to medical science thrown at them without much success, ultimately I'd have lost the leg because of the ankle ulcer. Swmbo suggested that they should get people like me to meet people newly diagnosed or pre diabetic and was told that it used to done but it was done no longer as ... yes, you've guessed it - the funding was pulled, but also because it was deemed to be "too upsetting" ... can you believe that! Surely it was meant to be upsetting? :?


----------



## pedder (12 May 2017)

Phil, 

you really are my star! Hope healing is fast and that this is the last operation.

Cheers
Pedder


----------



## n0legs (17 May 2017)

Hey mucka!  
I'm catching up on topics and I am pleased to see you're home and sorted.
Only way is forward now mate. Best wishes.


----------



## Claymore (18 May 2017)

.......


----------



## Phil Pascoe (18 May 2017)

Good for her ... and you! The thread was never meant to be a "feel sorry for me" thread so much as a "look what can happen if you're daft" thread. It seemed to have succeeded for a few people.


----------



## fiveeyes (23 May 2017)

Just catching up Phil..glad you are on the mend. I do hope that your recovery is fast and without undue discomfort. Cheers


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 May 2017)

Clips out tomorrow - itchy as hell.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2017)

Had the clips out, off the district nurses' list. Appointment with pain specialist tomorrow, hopefully drop a drug or maybe two. When someone asks if you have any pain you reply no ... but then you wouldn't have any if you're full to the gunnels with nortriptyline, gabapentin, codeine and morphine.


----------



## Bm101 (24 May 2017)

phil.p":noywuwlf said:


> Had the clips out, off the district nurses' list. Appointment with pain specialist tomorrow, hopefully drop a drug or maybe two. When someone asks if you have any pain you reply no ... but then you wouldn't have any if you're full to the gunnels with nortriptyline, gabapentin, codeine and morphine.


I'll be round in 20 minutes with a bottle of tequila and a brown paper bag of 'field mushrooms'. 
*mounts unicorn* 
C'mon Trevor, ride like you've never ridden before! *Slaps thigh and whoops.


----------



## Bm101 (24 May 2017)

(Possibly whirls stetson and hollers)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 May 2017)

I'll have a pint of what you're on.


----------



## lanemaux (25 May 2017)

Like the title says , who needs feet ? You're still head and shoulders on me amigo. Hope I can keep my humour as well as you do.
Mike.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Sep 2017)

Diabetics - look after your feet!!!!!!!







Here Endeth The Lesson.


----------

